# Food Safety News - 07/23/2021



## daveomak.fs (Jul 23, 2021)

*Judge orders Amos Miller to pay $250,000 fine within 30 days or risk jail*
By Dan Flynn on Jul 23, 2021 12:05 am
Federal Judge Edward G. Smith today signed a 39-page order imposing sanctions on Amos Miller and Miller’s Organic Farm, including a $250,000 fine and other penalties. “In order to effect defendants’ future compliance, by making them aware of the seriousness of their violations and the consequences for future violations, defendants are ordered to pay to the United States,... Continue Reading


*Global Salmonella outbreak linked to melons from Honduras*
By Joe Whitworth on Jul 23, 2021 12:03 am
Almost 350 confirmed and 50 more possible Salmonella infections have been recorded across Europe and in the United Kingdom linked to melons. Some patients live in the United States. Between mid-March and early July, 348 people fell ill due to Salmonella Braenderup and 68 needed hospital treatment but none have died. Four people were sick... Continue Reading


*STOP Foodborne Illness delivers plan to improve U.S. food recall process*
By News Desk on Jul 23, 2021 12:01 am
Nonprofit activist group, STOP Foodborne Illness, has announced that the organization has finalized recommendations to the Food and Drug Administration (FDA) to modernize the nation’s food recall system.  The recommendations, titled “Collaborative Plan to Achieve Customer-Focused Recall Modernization,” outline the steps needed for the U.S. to improve its recall process. STOP Foodborne Illness sees the... Continue Reading


*Grimmway recalls Bunny Luv, other carrot products because of Salmonella risk*
By News Desk on Jul 22, 2021 06:08 pm
California carrot giant Grimmway Farms is recalling several varieties of baby and shredded carrots after a test showed possible Salmonella contamination. Organic and conventional products are implicated. “The recall was initiated as a result of a routine, internal company test,” said Grimmway Farms President and CEO Jeff Huckaby. “The health of our customers and the... Continue Reading


----------

